# Justin's BBQ Herf Part 3 -- WE NEED FEEDBACK!



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

Alright gents.. The weather is hot, girls are dressing less, and checking out the fellas to tell them who's best... (name the song, RAY!!)

I know its early but.............

Which weekend, if either of the two i choose works for everyone.. If other is selected, please post desired weekend.. 

I would like to do this at least twice this year, so lets do a pre summer, and a post summer herf.. Anyone that's been here before know its nice, and I put on a "fairly decent" herf!!

Lets get the ball rolling..

BTW, i guess it would be helpful for you all to know i live 20 minutes outside of Philadelphia.. My username sounds so much cooler as justinphilly, instead of justinwyndmoor..!!


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

Sounds like it will be a great time. I have blocked off those 2 weekends for now so I can get up there.:chk


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

I will try my ass off to make it, whichever weekend it happens to be. I can't friggin wait!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Yea,Justin puts on a fairly decent herf


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Love it... can't make either Memorial Weekend May 24, 25 & 26 would work. Otherwise I will hold out for the 4th or Labor Day...


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Its gotta be the 31st for me Justin, still have school until the 22nd :tu Definitely hope to make it though!


----------



## Stog-a-Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

I could possibly make it the 31st. Will be at the beach the 17th.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Not sure if either will work for me with a one month old in the house, but I would like to meet up with you guys.

Whatever the date is, hopefully I'll be able to make it.


----------

